# Rockport ducks and trout



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hunted opening weekend with my family and friends this weekend. Holy moly! Beautiful incredible weather. More pintails than i have ever seen! Most are too high but they are down. 4 adults and two kiddos shot 5 pintails, limits of redheads, spoonies, gadwal, bluebills and a few teal saturday and same for sunday. Midday fishing was a trout fest. Great time with friends and family. Repeat ASAP. Find time to get after em yall! Rockport is covered in all the ducks and trout you can stand.....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Too fun


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job SGREM


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful!!! A little boiling pot to top it off huh? Glad to see they are open for business.


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Rockport*

Sgrem, thanks for the report! I will be doing a guided cast/blast this weekend in Rockport and you have got me pumped!

I will also have my Boykin Spaniel fetching our ducks for us. Yours looks like a biggun. My boy is about 42lbs, what size is yours?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

sgrem said:


> Too fun


Second to last picture brings back fond memories. Looks like "The Boiling Pot" is up and running!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Timemachine said:


> Looks like "The Boiling Pot" is up and running!


They said they're closing early some days, business is slow, but returning. At least they're open.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Midday fishing was a trout fest. Great time with friends and family. Repeat ASAP. Find time to get after em yall! Rockport is covered in all the ducks and trout you can stand.....


Great report and pictures. Looks like you wore that young man out. That's a day he'll never forget.

I keep telling people - the trout fishing is just incredible. I'm not a duck hunter, but I know when I'm looking at a lot of them.

There are motels open, and more coming on line soon. People have asked what they can do to help. I'm telling you - come down, get a guide, and help yourself to a great day or two of fishing and hunting. Then eat at a restaurant with friends and family. Everybody wins.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bayou_Bowhunter said:


> Sgrem, thanks for the report! I will be doing a guided cast/blast this weekend in Rockport and you have got me pumped!
> 
> I will also have my Boykin Spaniel fetching our ducks for us. Yours looks like a biggun. My boy is about 42lbs, what size is yours?


Matty is just a wee 29 pounds.....but dont tell her that.
We cast and blast all thru duck season....great times and this season is going to be top notch.
Love taking those kids.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome, we would like to go again! Is this your new website?

http://gowithgrem.com/


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Awesome man, good to see a man getting his whole family involved in the outdoors, ive never been duck hunting but plan on going in january to rockport for my first time, hopefully there will still b ducks to b gotten.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I can tell you when Zeitgeist finds you then you have really been found.

Would really enjoy getting out there with your Dad and your boy again. Ole Charlie is awesome and he would get a kick out of watching the dog work.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dude when are you going to bring Matty over to play with Mae Belle? I have a decent sized backyard. I found another boykin over that lives near the Pearland dog park. Hopefully soon I'll be able to get her over there with Winny to play.


----------



## wadennis (Aug 1, 2016)

sgrem said:


> Too fun


That's a great looking Boykin right there. I have a couple myself.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Great job captain !


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Rockport Ducks/Trout*

I was in Rockport last weekend and would like to echo that the ducks and trout are there.

While we didn't get full limits of ducks either day we got limits of redheads and pintails both days, and a combination of buffleheads, shoveler, and widgeons.

It took 3 stops to get 3 man limit of trout. We were wading in thigh/waist deep water and casting as far as we could to deeper water. Used Top Waters, DSL in plum, and Jerk Shad in Chartreuse.


----------

